# Dremel parts service



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Great to hear and Thanks Thomas.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I have had a simular experiance with Dramel. 
I called the parts service and a lady knew exactly what part I needed and sent it right out … One dollar and six cents for the replacement part … I received it in two days with only $4.25 postage … 
Great Company to deal with.


----------



## dominikmatus (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, Dremel is propably best brand.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Dremel is from my home town Racine, Wisconsin.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Mads 

@Eric: no wonder why they're so professional


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Big smile.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I was impressed when I learned that the CSR's you talk to on the phone are, in fact, located in Racine, Wisconsin.

Excellent customer service!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I am not surprised. They have managed to dominate their niche in the tool market for good reason.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep. Great tools and great service.


----------

